# First Sticker Mod



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 17, 2016)

So today I got bored and re-arranged some plastic pieces on a stickerless Thunderclap to make this.
Not sure what to call it, or if it's been done before.
Here's a really bad video on it!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 17, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> So today I got bored and re-arranged some plastic pieces on a stickerless Thunderclap to make this.
> Not sure what to call it, or if it's been done before.



Picture?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 17, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Picture?


Sorry. I had a picture up, but messed up an edit or something.


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2016)

Very cool! I think I've seen it before somewhere tho.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Very cool! I think I've seen it before somewhere tho.


It took about 5 seconds to come up with it, so I'm 99% sure at least one other person has done it. But probably not on a stickerless Thunderclap though !


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it was not a thunderclap, but I've seem this same mod in a stickerless cube, before. It looks really cool!


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 18, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> I think it was not a thunderclap, but I've seem this same mod in a stickerless cube, before. It looks really cool!


Thanks!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks pretty cool!


----------

